# 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate



## Porry (13. Januar 2011)

*800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also ich habe mir eine (mehr oder wenige günstige) Konfiguration zusammengestellt von der mir ein Freund der sich auskennt  gesagt hat das sie gut durchdacht und aufrüstbar ist.
(Darauf hab ich auch schließlich geachtet.)

Hier mal die Konfiguration:

*Prozessorlüfter:*  Scythe Samurai ZZ
*Grafikkarte: *       PowerColor HD5770 PCS+
*Betriebssystem:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
*Prozessor:*         Intel® Core™ i5-760 Prozessor
*Netzteil:   *          Sharkoon Rush Power
*Gehäuse:  *         Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE
*DVD-Brenner:  *   LG GH-22NS
*Mainboard:          *GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3
*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
*Festplatte:*         Seagate ST31000528AS 1 TB

Alles in allem bis jetzt: *810€ + Pauschalpreis fürs zusammenbauen.
*
Dazu noch ein paar Worte:
Arbeitsspeicher:
Ich habe den 8GB Arbeitspeicher gewählt da ich auf jedenfall für die Zukunft Reserven haben will und es die 8GB schon zum Preis von 6GB gab 
(nur mit ein paar Euro Unterschied - Außerdem ist dieser PC nicht nur zum zocken da.)
Grafikkarte:
Die übertaktete 5770 dürfte mit heutigen Spielen voll und ganz klarkommen und später werde ich dann mal ne richtig gute einbauen.
Außerdem hat diese Graka laut Test ein besseren Lüfter als die anderen Modelle der zwar lauter ist, aber das ist mir egal. (Trotzdem ist die Karte billiger.)

So, dann lasst mal hören was ihr meint. (Übrigens bin ich mir bewusst dass man natürlich durch ein paar Änderungen die ich an der Hardware dann selber vornehme viel höhere Leistungen erzielen und so Geld sparen kann,allerdings bin ich noch lange kein Profi und will nicht mit derart teuren Komponenten herumspielen.)

Und ich will jetzt nicht so ein Feedback wie: "Ey die Konfig. ist Schei~e! Du kriegst ja gar nichts hin ey!" Oder ähnliches.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hey,
bei der Platte kannste auch zu einer Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB) greifen ist zwar ein paar Euros teurer , aber es lohnt sich, wie ich finde !! 

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich finde es generell gut, jetzt kommen ein paar abers: der Sockel 1156 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr attraktiv, jedenfalls die Quads. Ich würde eher einen Sandy (sockel 1155) nehmen, da die deutlich mehr "wumms" zum fast gleichen Preis geben. z.B. mit dem Mobo hier.
Die Garke würde ich unübertaktet nehmen, da besseres P/L-Verhältnis.
Ansonsten
Edit: Porbier mal, ob du es nicht bei Hardwareversand güstiger zusammengebaut bekommst oder probier es dir selbst zusammenzubauen-das ist günstiger und mit einem guten How-to fast wie LEGO


----------



## ACDSee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

*Gegenvorschlag:

CPU *
215 Euro - Intel I5-2500K 4*3,4 GHZ (offener Multiplikator)
*CPU-Kühler *
35 Euro - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 
*Mainboard *
95 Euro - AS-Rock P67 Pro3
*Arbeitsspeicher* 
36 Euro - 2*2 GB Ram DDR3-1333
*Grafikkarte* 
167 Euro - Sapphire HD 5850
*Festplatte *
45 Euro - Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB
*Netzteil *
55 Euro - Cougar A450
*Gehäuse *
40 Euro - Cool Master Elite 430
*Lüfter *
8 Euro - 1 Gehäuselüfter fürs Heck (z.B. : Be quiet Silent Wings Pure)
*DVD-Brenner *
18 Euro - Samsung SH-S223L
*Betriebssystem *
80 Euro - Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

794 Euro gesamt - Billiger, leiser und deutlich stärker. 4 GB sollten fürs Zocken dicke reichen. für ca. 40 Euro Aufpreis gibt es 8 GB RAM als 2*4GB.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich habe im Anhang mal was zusammengestellt für ~840 incl. Versand:

Softy


----------



## ACDSee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

@ Softy
Windows7 fehlt noch, dann sinds ca. 920 Euro


----------



## Porry (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

@ACDSee und Softy:
Ich weiß eigentlich, dass Alternate immer Aktuell und gut informiert ist.
Aber warum wird dort dann angezeigt dass das AS-Rock P67-Pro3 laut Hersteller erst im Juni erscheint? 
Und meint ihr nicht dass auch für die 1156er Sockel irgendwann schnellere CPUs auf den Markt kommen werden? (Oder vllt sogar Sandy Bridge Prozessoren für 1156? - Nur eine Vermutung)
Ich hätte jetzt auch keine kompletten Neukonfigurationen erwartet, die muss ich mir morgen mal in Ruhe ansehen.

Den Vorschlag von Hansvonwurst die Unübertaktete zu nehmen ist aufjedenfall klar zu befolgen. Ich bin nur nicht drauf gekommen da sie nicht verfügbar und somit nicht zur Auswahl stand, aber in meinem fall wäre sie 14€ billiger für nur ein paar MHz weniger.

Schonmal Danke für das ganze Feedback.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Oh, hab übersehn, dass der TE ein BS braucht. Dann ist eine HD6950 natürlich nicht drin. Bei dem Preis würde ich auch die HD5850 nehmen. Alternativ eine GTX 460 oc oder soc.

Also beim Sockel 1156 wird sich sicher nichts mehr tun. und der 2500k ist wirklich sehr schnell, der zersägt in manchen Benchmarks sogar den core i7 980x, der im Mom. über 800€ kostet 

Softy


----------



## Eurason (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich finde den Gegenvorschlag von beiden gut, die sind klar besser als dein Sys. mit dem 1156 Sockel und würde wenn du auch 920€ verkraften kannst Softys Sys. empfehlen...


MfG Eurason


----------



## ACDSee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

das AS-Rock P67-Pro3 ist zzt. schlecht lieferbar. Daher vielleicht der Hinweis.
Bei Mindfactory ist es ab 19.01.2011 wieder verfügbar.

Da Alternate 79 Euro fürs zusammenbauen haben will, würde ich ggf. mal bei Hardwareversand.de reinschauen. Da kostet es nur 20 Euro. 

Sandy-Bridge ist eine eigene Architektur. Schau mal in die Roadmap von Intel, dann siehst du ganz gut, wann für welche Sockel welche Erweiterungen kommen.


----------



## Porry (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Sandy Bridge CPUs für Übertakter attraktiv sind, ist da was Wahres dran?
Sonst sehe ich zwischen den beiden noch nicht viele Unterschiede außer mehr "wumms"
Und für 1155 habe ich noch kein Board gefunden das mich überzeugt hat, das ist der Hauptgrund warum mich die Sandy Bridge CPUs bzw. Sockel 1155 noch nicht überzeugt hat/haben. Falls ihr aber eines kennt, das so wie das Gigabyte aus meiner Konfiguration neben den neuen auch ältere "Technologien" (nen IDE Anschluss oder ähnliches) bereitstellt lasst es mich wissen denn ich wollte vorerst so wenige Controller wie möglich benutzen.

Eigentlich würde ich auch gern bei Alternate bleiben da dort der PC-Builder am besten bewertet wurde.


----------



## ACDSee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Der PC-Builder ist auch nicht übel, er hat nur ein paar Macken. 



Nicht vorrätige Waren werden z.B. nicht angezeigt.
Netzteile mit Wattzahlen unter der empfohlenen Angabe der Grafikkarten werden ausgeblendet, obwohl sie reichen würden
RAM-Module die nicht unter den Kühler passen werden nicht ausgeblendet, u.s.w. ...

Am schlimmsten ist jedoch, dass er nur die Preise von Alternate berücksichtigt 

Sandy-Bridge ist nicht generell attraktiver für Übertakter.. Nur die "K"-Modelle haben einen offenen Multi und lassen sich auch sehr gut takten.

Tests zu den Prozessorren -> klick
Tests zu den Mainboards sind noch relativ wenige verfügbar. Asus P8P67 (auch deluxe) und Gigabyte P67A-UD4 wurden in der PCGH 02/2011 getestet.

Edit: Änderungen Sockel 1155 ggü. Sockel 1156:

- 32 nm Fertigung
- leistungsfähige Grafik integriert (HD 2000 und 3000)
- Turbomodus wurde überarbeitet
- weniger Leistungsaufnahme (bei 4-Kernern zw. 45 und 95 W)
- Befehlssatz-Erweiterung AVX
- Latenzen im L3-Cache gesunken
- mehr Takt


----------



## sir_hawk (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo, 
mal eine Frage zwischendurch. 
Wenn man *nicht* übertakten will, 
ist dann der Austausch des Prozessorkühlers überhaupt notwendig?
Oder naders gefragt: Wie gut ist der boxed Kühler des i5-2500?

Danke 
Hawk


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

@sir_hawk
Wenn man nicht übertakten will, reicht der boxed-Kühler aus, wenn er dir zu laut ist, kannst du ihn auch später austauschen
Ich weiß nicht, wie der boxed der Sandys so ist.
@porry, braucht du denn IDE?
Und wenn doch, dann gibts auch Adapter, die man dirakt auf die Festplatte steckt, da braucht man keine Controllerkarten


----------



## sir_hawk (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Danke für die Info.

Den Mugen später einbauen? Geht das so einfach?
Wird der nicht auch auf der Unterseite des Mainboards befestigt.

Das Midgard Gehäuse hat zwar eine Öffnung dafür, die soll aber zu klein sein.
Stimmt das?

Danke 
Hawk


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

wenn das Mainboard eingebaut ist und der Kühler gewechselt werden soll, ist das meist etwas knifflig und man braucht Geduld. 

Der bessere Weg ist in jedem Fall das Mainboard noch einmal auszubauen, den Kühler zu tauschen und wieder einzubauen. Alleine das Verteilen der Wärmeleitpaste geht viel besser wenn man gut rankommt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also so wie ich das sehe ist meine Konfig. doch total zerschossen worden, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Muss ich mal schaun was ich  jetzt mach. 
Ich hab allerdings jetzt keine Lust mehr zu warten bis erste annehmbare 1155er Boards (Die in meinem Budget sind) auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

die Auswahl an 1155-Boards ist bereits relativ groß da es manche sogar schon vor Release der CPUs zu kaufen gab. Das einzige was fehlt sind Tests zu den meisten Boards und die volle Verfügbarkeit.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok, ich denke ich war etwas uneinsichtig bei den CPUs.
Ich hab jetzt mal den i5-2400 gewählt und dazu das für mich sehr attraktive 
GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD4 (Das kostet wiederum aber genausoviel wie der Prozessor)

*EDIT*
Ok ich hab noch ein paar Fargen: 
1. Was wäre bei den Chipsätzen besser? P67 Express oder H67 Express (Gibt es da eine klare Empfehlung?)
2. Meint ihr dass das OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W besser als mein bisheriges Netzteil wäre? Und könnte ich damit immer noch sicher aufrüsten (In Sachen High End Graka usw.) obwohl es nur 500W hat? Ich denke mit dem Sharkoon wäre ich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

zu 1. wenn du "nur" den i5-2400 nimmst, dann ist eher ein H67 zu empfehlen.
zu 2. ich hab leider nicht mitbekommen/überlesen, was dein bisheriges Netzteil ist.
Das OCZ ist aber nicht zu empfehen.


----------



## Porry (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Was wäre dann bei einem P67 anders?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Das P67 ermöglicht ein übertakten der k-Prozessoren, das H67 kann die IGP des Prozessors nutzen


----------



## Porry (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok, aber die einzigen H67-Boards die für mich in Frage kommen sind Modelle aus einer Serie ohne Grafikausgänge (Das einzige mit Grafikausgang hat zu wenig USB-Anschlüsse und PCIe 2.0 x1 Slots) 
Das heißt wir können diesen Faktor mit Integriertem Grafikprozessor außer Acht lassen. Gäbe es sonst noch einen Unterschied wegen dem ich zugunsten eines H67 entscheiden sollte?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Nein, es würde keinen Grund geben.
Wie viele PCIex1 und USB-Prts brauchst du denn, dann kann man sich auf die Suche nach was passendem machen


----------



## Porry (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich hab mich noch nicht festgelegt wieviele ich brauche, sondern ich habe nur zwischen dem H67er Board und dem P67er Board verglichen. 
Das GigaByte GA-P67A-UD4 hat: 
-10x USB Anschlüsse (Davon 2x USB3.0)
-2x PCI
-3x PCIe 2.0 x1

Bis jetzt benötige ich davon aber natürlich noch keinen, aber für spätere Erweiterungskarten denke ich das die PCIe wichtiger sind.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich könnte dir nur 6x USB davon 2x USB 3.0 anbieten, was ausreichen sollte.
ASRock H67DE3, H67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Das Gigabyte ist für deine Zwecke zu teuer, meiner Meinung nach, da sollte schon ein (übertakteter) 2500k drauf.
Dansonsten kann ich dir noch zu dem hier raten mit P67:
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
MSI P67A-C43, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-020R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Porry (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich danke erstmal für die Auswahl, muss aber nochmal sagen dass ich nicht soviel Wert auf die IGP lege dh. ich würde ein Board mit 2 PCIe x16 Slots
bevorzugen. Sowas hier in etwa GigaByte GA-PH67A-UD3
(Ist jetzt zwar ein farblicher Verstoß, aber ich hab ja auch kein Window Kit )
Außerdem sind H67 ja meistens µATX was natürlich Sinn macht da diese nicht soviel Platz für Steckkarten haben und deshalb mehr davon profitieren.
Wenn ich jetzt schon ein ATX nehme auf dem ich Platz für Grakas hab werde ich nicht auf die IGP zugreifen müssen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Das war alles ATX und nur ein H67, sonst P67
Aber wenn du auf Alternate bestehst, dann ist das Gigabyte das billigste in die Richtung.
Das kann man nehmen


----------



## Porry (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Mir kommts nicht drauf an von allem das billigste zu nehmen, aber ich denke dass man bei Gigabyte einfach mal vertrauen kann.
*Außerdem:*
-Mit dem Mainboard + Netzteil kann ich später immernoch eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen.
-Der Arbeitspeicher wird die nächsten Jahre erstmal vollkommen ausreichend bleiben, außerdem kann ich aufgrund des Mainboards sogar da noch einiges Nachrüsten.
-Der Prozessor ist jetzt auch einer der neuesten aber selbst da kann ich später auf dem Mainboard nen besseren einbauen. (Oder wenn ich viel Leistung brauch ein K-Modell und ein P67 Board einbauen - Selbst *das* würde mein Netzteil unterstützen)
Unterm Strich sehe ich den PC als zukunftssicher.

Wobei man nie weiß was die Zukunft bringt. [/philosophisch]


----------



## Porry (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

**Doppelpost* -Sorry*
Also ich hab jetzt die finale Konfig. fertig: Wenn jetzt noch jemand etwas findet was überhaupt nicht passt soll er das jetzt sagen.
*Grafikkarte (PCIe)*     SAPPHIRE HD6850​ *Betriebssystem *    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit​ *Prozessor  *   Intel® Core™ i5-2400​ *Netzteil  *   Sharkoon Rush Power​ *Gehäuse *    Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE​ *DVD-Brenner *    LG GH-22NS​ *Mainboard    * GIGABYTE GA-PH67A-UD3​ *Festplatte (SATA)*     Seagate ST31000528AS 1 TB​ *Arbeitsspeicher *    G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit​Als Kühler wirde der Boxed verwendet.
In diesem Sinne:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*


Ich glaube das sollte meine Meinung zur Konfig klar darstellen.


----------



## Eurason (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich stimme da Hansvonwurst voll zu deine Konfig. ist klar zum .......

MfG Eurason


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Eurason schrieb:


> Ich stimme da Hansvonwurst voll zu deine Konfig. ist klar zum .......


'Erbrechen'? 
wie meinen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Das waren die "sabber"-Smileys
Also keineswegs erbrechen.


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich weiß dass das sabber smileys waren, aber er sagt er findet sie zum (???). da ist mir keine andere Redewendung eingefallen die dieser ähnelt.
Aber Danke für das feedback!


----------



## Eurason (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

... kaufen
... lotzen
... usw.

kann alles sein ^^


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok dann wird sie wohl so bestellt werden. (Nur vllt mit den neuen RipjawsX für die Sandy Bridges)
Vielen dank für die ganzen Anregungen und Feedback!
Gruß


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

sehr schönes System 

Noch eine Frage: Welches RushPower nimmst Du denn?

Und die Samsung Spinpoint F3 ist schneller und leiser als die Seagate.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich nehm das Rush Power mit 600 Watt.
Und bei Alternate ist im Vergleich zur Spinpoint F3 die Seagate etwas schneller, bei der Lautstärke bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich bin absolut kein Silent Freak. Solange keine Komponenten vibrieren und andere Teile gefährden reicht mir das. Ich gedenke später sowieso noch die beiden 300GB Festplatten die hier rumliegen in den PC einzubauen, die zusammen bestimmt etwas lauter als die andere Platte sind.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Das RushPower 600 ist ok, ich hab nur gefragt, weil ich Dir das 500W nicht empfohlen hätte, die RushPower's sind aber nicht mehr die Neuesten. 
Alternativ könntest Du das HCG-520 nehmen:
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ja, dass das 500W schlecht ist hab ich schon gehört, aber noch mal was anderes: Das hab ich zwar schon im entsprechenden Thread gefragt aber würdest du mir die neuen RipjawsX empfehlen? 
Ich seh da nämlich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den 'alten' aber in meinem Fall wären sie wie gesagt nur 3€ teurer und angeblich sind sie ja perfekt auf die Sandy Bridges abgestimmt.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Afaik hat g-skill da im Wesentlichen nur neue Heatspreader draufgepappt, von daher würde ich sie schon empfehlen. Aber aufpassen, manche CPU-Kühler können dann nicht/nur schlecht montiert werden.

Softy


----------



## Porry (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Danke, damit wäre eigentlich alles gekärt.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Mich würde noch interessieren, inwiefern die RipJawsX auf SandyBridge abgestimmt sind? Hab ich da was verpasst?
Oder meinst Du optisch perfekt mit dem Board abgestimmt?  

Softy


----------



## Porry (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Genau das weiß ich ja nicht, aber hier im Forum konnte man mir die Frage auch nicht beantworten. Wobei sie mich optisch wirklich ansprechen mit den schwarzen PCBs und den neuen Kühlkörpern.
Kann natürlich sein dass das alles Marketing ist, wegen dem hohen Zulauf auf 1155er Boards. 
Aber die 3€..


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Danke, ich hab mich auch bereits umgehört, ist nur das übliche Marketing-Geblubber , vllt. geht ja der ECO-"Stromspar"-RAM nicht mehr so gut 

Softy


----------



## Porry (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also was wäre dann deine Empfehlung


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Naja, imo kannst Du da echt nach persönlichen Vorlieben und nach dem Preis gehen. Die Unterschiede sind sehr gering, es gibt weder "gute" noch "schlechte" Hersteller, und es gibt nur noch funktionierenden oder kaputten RAM. Dass Du ein defektes Modul erwischst, kann Dir bei jedem Hersteller passieren.
Ich persönlich würde g.skill, geil, kingston oder corsair mit höchstens 1,5V Spannung nehmen, also z.B.

GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
oder Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
oder die neuen Ripjaws G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Softy


----------



## Porry (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich die Ripjaws oder die RipjawsX nehmen sollte, aber danke! ;D


----------



## Porry (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also der PC Wird jetzt so bestellt - Danke für das ganze Feedback!


----------



## Lordac (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

schreib doch noch einmal alles zusammen, irgendwie ist ein wenig der Überblick verloren gegangen...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok,

*Grafikkarte (PCIe)*     SAPPHIRE HD6850
*Betriebssystem*     Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
*Prozessor*     Intel® Core™ i5-2400
*Netzteil  *       Sharkoon Rush Power
*Gehäuse  *       Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE
*DVD-Brenner *    Sony Optiarc AD-7260S-0B
*Mainboard   *  GIGABYTE GA-PH67A-UD3
*Festplatte (SATA)*     Seagate ST31000528AS 1 TB
*Arbeitsspeicher  *   G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (RipjawsX)


----------



## Lordac (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

das sieht ganz gut aus, die RipJaws würde ich aber gegen RAM ohne hohe Heatspreader tauschen, falls du doch mal einen ausladenden CPU-Kühler kaufst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Wenn ich mir mal nen starken CPU Kühler kauf dann den hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Thermaltake SpinQ VT
Dafür müsste ich aber vorher das Gehäuse ausmessen, aber der dürfe von den RAMs nicht blockiert werden, außerdem würde er mit dem 200mm Lüfter des Gehäuses gut harmonieren.

Ich poste jetzt einfach mal den Link zu dem Bild hier auf dem man gut erkennen kann wieviel Platz er bietet:
Thermaltake SpinQ VT | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Lordac (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist dann ist das etwas anderes, für mich muss die Hardware nur funktionieren und schauen tu ich meist auf den Bildschirm...!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Porry schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal nen starken CPU Kühler kauf dann den hier:
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Thermaltake SpinQ VT
> Dafür müsste ich aber vorher das Gehäuse ausmessen, aber der dürfe von den RAMs nicht blockiert werden, außerdem würde er mit dem 200mm Lüfter des Gehäuses gut harmonieren.
> 
> ...



Den Kühler hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst, aber die schlechte Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke (lt. Test vergleichbar mit einem boxed-Kühler) haben mich dann doch abgehalten. Die Optik ist aber schon schick 

Softy


----------



## Porry (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Lordac schrieb:


> wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist dann ist das etwas anderes, für mich muss die Hardware nur funktionieren und schauen tu ich meist auf den Bildschirm...!


Mit "harmonieren" meinte ich eigentlich ein gutes Zusammenspiel des Luftstroms. Ich hab ja nichtmal ein Window-Kit.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Haltet ihr es für schlau später mal den Festplattenkäfig rauszuschrauben und die 3 freigewordenen Slots mir diesen hier zu füllen?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Festplattenkühlung - Arctic-Cooling HC 01-TC


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Eine Festplattenkühlung ist m.E. überflüssig.

Wenn es um die Lautstärke geht, evtl. eher sowas hier:

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer


----------



## Porry (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich danke, über sowas muss ich mir vorerst eh noch keine Gedanken machen. Hauptsache der PC ist so in Ordnung.


----------



## Lordac (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,



Porry schrieb:


> Mit "harmonieren" meinte ich eigentlich ein gutes Zusammenspiel des Luftstroms. Ich hab ja nichtmal ein Window-Kit.


ach so, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert..., beim Lüftstromkonzept finde ich einen Frontlüfter gut, dann ein Turm-Kühler auf der CPU dessen Lüfter die warme Luft in´s Heck zum Gehäuselüfter pustet.

Seitliche Lüfter finde ich nicht ganz so gut weil sie den von mir bevorzugten Luftstrom durcheinander bringen.

Aber kurz noch einmal zurück zum Arbeitsspeicher , wenn dir die Optik egal ist dann spielt es doch keine Rolle ob du RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern nimmst oder nicht, oder? Ich würde dann einfach das günstigste Kit nehmen und gut ist !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Das mit dem Lüfter hat ja Zeit, aber hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Infos zu der Graka hier?
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment
Scheint auf den ersten Blick besser als meine zu sein, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es die sobald mal wieder bei Alternate geben wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Welche hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hi,

die HD5850 liegt leistungsmäßig etwa auf dem Niveau einer HD6870 (knapp darunter) und klar über der HD6850, und bietet ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Die Reihenfolge bezogen auf die Leistung ist durch AMD's Namensgebung leider sehr verwirrend und sieht grob so aus:

6850 < 6870 ~ 5850 < 5870 ~ 6950 < 6970

Zudem ist die 5850 gut übertaktbar. Vor einem knappen halben Jahr lag die HD5850 bei ~220€ (als ich sie gekauft hab  ) 

Softy


----------



## Porry (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich denk ich bleib aber bei der 6850, man kann sie ja nicht 'schlecht' nennen
Außerdem sind die Preise dafür heute wieder gefallen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Gute Wahl


----------



## Porry (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Kleiner nachtrag: Bei Alternate gibt es jetzt kurzzeitig das 8GB DDR3-1600 Kit der RipjawsX zum gleichen Preis wie das DDR3-1333 der RipjawsX.
Auch wenn mein Prozessor nur bis 1333 unterstützt haltet ihr es doch sicher auch für schlau da zuzugreifen oder?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Zum gleichen Preis oder nur ein paar € mehr würde ich schon den 1600er nehmen.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Porry (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok dann nehm ich die 1600Mhz
Morgen wird er dann bestellt,so wie ich ihn als letztes geposted hab, nur mit den 1600Mhz Kit. Und ich werde bei der HD6850 bleiben.
Danke für die Hilfe, again!

Gruß

EDIT - Da ich bis jetzt keine negativen Aspekte gehört und gesehen hab nehm ich vllt doch die HD5850 BE.
Ich bin noch so unschlüssig!


----------



## Porry (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Nachtrag: Da meine Bestellung wegen dem Chipsatzfiasko von Intel auf Eis gelegt wurde musste ich noch etwas warten.
Jetzt möchte ich nochmal wissen ob der PC immernoch so gut ist wie vorher oder ob in der kurzen Zeit wieder was neues gekommen ist. (Vllt sogar die Z68 Chipsätze)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Gibt nichts neues in deinem Preisbereich, nur die GTX 560 Ti um die 220€ (oder war die schon raus?)


----------



## Porry (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also endlich ist alles verfügbar ich denke es wird gekauft und Einwände gabs ja keine mehr, aber hier trotzdem nochmal die Konfig.
(Höchstens bei der Festplatte müsste ich mich zwischen einer 1000GB SATA 300 oder einer (billigeren!) 1000GB SATA 600 von Seagate entscheiden - Ist eigentlich eine einfache Entscheidung aber vllt ist die Technik ja noch nicht "ausgereift" genug.)


*Grafikkarte *           SAPPHIRE HD6850
*Betriebssystem *    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
*Prozessor*             Intel® Core™ i5-2400
*Netzteil *               Sharkoon Rush Power
*Gehäuse  *             Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE
*DVD-Brenner*        Sony Optiarc AD-7260S-0B
*Mainboard *           GIGABYTE GA-PH67A-UD3-B3
*Festplatte*            Seagate ST31000524AS 1 TB    (oder eine Seagate ST31000528AS)
*Arbeitsspeicher*    G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (Billiger als 1333er kit aus der gleichen Serie)

Servus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Kann man noch so nehmen!


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Sieht gut aus  Das RushPower ist schon etwas angestaubt, aber noch ok. Alternativ wäre ein Antec HCG 520W empfehlenswert.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Porry (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Noch?

---
Zusätzlich zu der Festplatte werden wie gesagt noch zwei 300GB eingebaut.
Alles in allem jetzt für 776,58€ + den Preis fürs Zusammenbauen in dem ich aber gratis noch Futuremark 3DMark
11 bekomme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Porry schrieb:


> Noch?


Kannst du nehmen!



> Alles in allem jetzt für 776,58€ + den Preis fürs Zusammenbauen in dem ich aber gratis noch Futuremark 3DMark
> 11 bekomme.


 
Probier mal es bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Wo bestellst Du denn?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Softy schrieb:


> Wo bestellst Du denn?


 
Schau mal in der Überschrift!


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Lesen FTW 

bei hardwareversand dürftest Du günstiger wegkommen.


----------



## Gast1919 (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Softy schrieb:


> Lesen FTW
> 
> bei hardwareversand dürftest Du günstiger wegkommen.


 
Aber bei Hardwareversand wirst du deine bestellten Teile erst sehr spät zu Gesicht bekommen oder erst gar nicht. 
Der Service bei Hardwareversand ist eh unter aller Sau. ;p


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



youcefdar schrieb:


> Aber bei Hardwareversand wirst du deine bestellten Teile erst sehr spät zu Gesicht bekommen oder erst gar nicht.
> Der Service bei Hardwareversand ist eh unter aller Sau. ;p


 

Nö. Bei mir war alles 1 1/2 Werktage nach Bestelleingang da.  Schneller gehts nicht. Ähnliches habe ich jetzt schon von vielen hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Was für ein Rush Power willst du nehmen?


----------



## Porry (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

das mit 600 Watt, aber um nochmal auf Hansvonwursts "noch" zurückzukommen, bist du der meinung dass der Pc nicht mehr aktuell ist? o.ô


----------



## RasenBaller (8. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

@Porry 

Das wundert mich auch, hab mir vor nem halben Jahr einen neuen PC zusammengestellt (mit i5-750) und jetzt lese ich hier der ist nicht mehr aktuell oder unattraktiv ist ?

Fürs Spielen reicht der i5-760 aber locker aus würde ich sagen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



Porry schrieb:


> das mit 600 Watt, aber um nochmal auf Hansvonwursts "noch" zurückzukommen, bist du der meinung dass der Pc nicht mehr aktuell ist? o.ô


 
Doch der ist aktuell!
@ RasenBaller:
Technik veraltet halt schnell, klar ist dein PC noch gut, aber mittlerweile sind die Nachfolger von deinem Prozessor da!


----------



## Porry (9. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

ok, danke ich hab auch extra auf ein wenig Zukunftssicherheit geachtet.
Und das der i5-760 jetzt als veraltet angesehen wird kann ich verstehen da es ja wie gesagt die sandy Bridges gibt.
Ich glaube aber dass die SATA 600 Festplatte keine gute Wahl ist da ich schon sehr viele negative Kommentare gelesen habe, Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ob Sata2 oder Sata3 Magnetplatte ist eigentlich Wayne, es wird gerade mal die Sata1 Speed genutzt. Ich würde eine Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1000GB nehmen. Schnell, günstig, leise


----------



## Porry (9. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Naja man muss auch was riskieren wenn man was neues probiert, ich werde den PC so kaufen, es scheint ja keine Verbesserung mehr möglich zu sein.


----------



## Porry (22. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Update: Da ich den den nächsten Tagen kauf (Wenn das Mainboard verfügbar ist) wollte ich noch schnell eure Meinung zu folgenden Grakas wissen.
Erstmal die hier, die ich schon geposted habe nur diesmal als Bundle Version die genauso viel kostet wie die ohne Zusatzspiel:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI/AMD - Radeon HD6000 - SAPPHIRE HD6850 Bundle
Oder die hier die eine etwas höhere Taktrate und einen anderen Lüfter hat. (Und sie ist billiger - aber das nur nebenbei)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI/AMD - Radeon HD6000 - ASUS EAH6850 DirectCu/2DIS/V2

Es tut mir im ürigen Leid den thread hier immer wieder auszugraben aber wenn man keinen termin zum kaufen findet kommt es halt so..


----------



## Softy (22. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Im Moment ist die ALTERNATE - SAPPHIRE HD5850 Extreme der absolute Preis/Leistungsknaller, da die schneller ist als die HD6850.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Porry (22. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Dacht ichs mir doch! D


----------



## Softy (22. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Die ist echt prima. Ich hab die mal kurz im Rechner gehabt und getestet. Ist sehr leise und ließ sich gut übertakten.


----------



## Porry (27. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Eine weitere Frage die Ich schon woanders gestellt habe aber ich wollte eure Meinung auch holen weil ihr mir schon so geholfen habt.
Was würdet ihr vorziehen:
Einen i5-2400 für 157,90€ oder einen i5-2500 für 169,90€ der mir folglich für einen Aufpreis von ca. 12€ einen Leistungszuwachs von 200Mhz pro Kern bringt?


----------



## Lordac (27. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,



Porry schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr vorziehen: Einen i5-2400 für 157,90€ oder einen i5-2500 für 169,90€ der mir folglich für einen Aufpreis von ca. 12€ einen Leistungszuwachs von 200Mhz pro Kern bringt?


wenn der Aufpreis in´s Budget passt ist die schnellere CPU natürlich die bessere Wahl, genug Leistung hat aber auch der i5-2400.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also! ich habe jetzt keine Lust mehr auf das Board zu warten (Sorry Gigabyte, das Board ist zwar gut aber ich nehm dann doch lieber ein anderes ) und entscheide mich vielleicht doch für dieses hier damit ich endlich mal bestellen kann.
Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - MSI P67A-C43 (B3)

Das ist ein P67 Board bei dem ich zwar auf einen Grafikkarten Slot  verzichte und bei dem nur Taktungen des RAMs von 1066 bis 1600  zugelassen sind,
ABER: Die Sandy Bridge CPUs unterstützen eh nur bis 1333Mhz also: Who cares?
Und  Hand aufs Herz: Ich werde mir doch eh lieber ne Highend Graka holen als  zwei Mittelklasse von denen eine mit weniger Lanes angebunden ist.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Poste am besten nochmal Deine Zusammenstellung, denn auch was die Graka angeht, gibt es inzwischen ein paar neue Empfehlungen, z.B. die Sapphire HD5850 Extreme.

MSI wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl, da würde ich eher ein Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3) nehmen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Lordac (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

das MSI P67A-C45 hat in Tests recht gut abgeschnitten, von demher sollte das C43 auch passen wenn dir die Ausstattung reicht.

Der Leistungsunterschied beim RAM ist bei Sandy Bridge minimal, Standard 1333`er reicht vollkommen *Test: Die richtige Wahl beim RAM*.

Ich würde auch auf eine stärkere Single-GPU als auf ein Multi-GPU-System setzen, !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also mir wurde geraten die HD6850 der 5xxx Serie vorzuziehen auch wenn die "HD5850 Extreme" vielleicht mehr Leistung hat so ist die Technologie (z.B. in Sachen Tesslation usw.) bei der 6xxx Serie ausgereifter.

Hier ist die (finale?) Konfig, ich habe zu ein paar Komponenten noch Kommentare geschrieben:

*Grafikkarte *    ASUS EAH6850 DirectCu/2DIS/V2 Bundle _(dh. es ist ein__ Gratis__ Steam__ Key für __ Shogun 2  dabei)_
*Betriebssystem*     Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
*Prozessor *    Intel® Core™ i5-2500 _(Ich bin kein extremer OC und werde die K Version wohl nicht brauchen außerdem kostet die ja nochmal mehr und dann gehts langsam über mein neu gesetztes Budget)_
*Netzteil *        Sharkoon Rush Power _(Macht Strom.)_
*Gehäuse     *    Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE _(Leuchtet!! o.o)_
*DVD-Brenner *    Sony Optiarc AD-7260S-0B
*Mainboard   *  MSI P67A-C43 (B3)
*Festplatte  *  Seagate ST31000524AS 1 TB
*Arbeitsspeicher*     G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (Inzwischen noch billiger geworden als die 1333 Module)


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Bei der CPU reicht auch ein Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed, denn den geringen Taktunterschied wirst Du kaum merken. 
Die HD5850 ist wie schon geschrieben schneller als die HD6850 und hat eine etwas bessere Bildqualität. 
Netzteil würde ich ein aktuelleres Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 oder A 450 nehmen. 
Schön leuchten tut auch ein Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz 
Board würde ich ein ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) nehmen.
Festplatte eher eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Bei dem Budget würde ich auf eine stärkere Grafikkarte setzen. In Spielen wird in 9 von 10 Fällen die Grafikkarte als erstes der limitierende Faktor sein. Bei der sehr hohen Leistung des i5 2400 bist du die nächsten Jahre gut versorgt und die Evga 570 passt Preis-/Leistungstechnisch perfekt dazu.
Das System dürfte auch von der Lautstärke in Ordnung gehen, da es sich bei der 570 um ein Custom-Design mit anderem Lüfter handelt. Sie ist auch kürzer als das Referenzdesign.

Ich habe darauf geachtet, das alles sofort lieferbar ist.

Speicher 
*DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* (Art.-Nr.: IDIFS7)
€ 61,90*

        Festplatte
*HD502HJ 500 GB* (Art.-Nr.: A9BU45)
€ 32,49*

Optisches Laufwerk
*GH-22NS* (Art.-Nr.: CEBL0I)
€ 29,49*

        Gehäuse
*T9 Value white edition* (Art.-Nr.: TQXS49)
€ 54,90*

        Netzteil
*CMPSU-600G Gaming Series GS600* (Art.-Nr.: TN6V67)
€ 69,90*

        Mainboard
*H67M-GE* (Art.-Nr.: GRIR12)
€ 88,90*

   CPU
*Core™ i5-2400* (Art.-Nr.: HR5I01)
€ 154,90*

        Grafikkarte
*GeForce GTX570 HD* (Art.-Nr.: JCXZFY)
€ 254,-*

        Software
*Windows 7 Home Premium* (Art.-Nr.: YOBMDK)
€ 77,90*
Zwischensumme: € 824,38*
                 zzgl. Versandkosten1ab € 8,95*

*Gesamtsumme:  € 833,33**


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Sprich du würdest den PC komplett anders zusammenstellen.
Ich würde aber gerne von dem Ansatz  den ich gemacht habe ausgehen.
Die Gehäuse und Arbeitsspeicherfrage sind im Prinzip rein subjektiv und  beim Netzteil fehlt mir irgendwie ein Kabelmanagemant, da würd ich wenn  überhaupt eher dass hier nehmen  ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W 
wobei ich eher zu meinem tendiere.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ja würde ich, weil ich viel Ahnung habe  Aber sind ja nur Vorschläge 

Dann auf jeden Fall besser das Sharkoon, bevor Du das ModXStream nimmst.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Aber du (und ein paar andere User) hast meine Konfig bis jetzt doch sehr positiv angesehen und jetzt so kurz vorm kauf stellt ihr wieder alles um? 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen welches Mainboard ich nehmen soll. o.ô


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich hab den Thread mal kurz quergelesen, und da waren die o.g. Empfehlungen alle schon mal da. Natürlich ist das System so ok, wenn Du es so nehmen willst, bitte 

Die Hinweise sollten nur dazu dienen, entweder Geld zu sparen, oder mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Sollte natürlich nur ein weiterer Vorschlag sein. Kannst auch deine Konfiguration nehmen. Die ist ja auch gut. Möglichst viele gute Vorschläge verschaffen einem einen guten Überblick, damit man im Nachhinein auch sagen kann, dass man möglichst das Beste für seine Ansprüche gefunden hat.


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

"Mehr Leistung" ist doch hauptsächlich durch die Grafikkarte definiert oder? der Rest ist bei den empfehlungen ja im Prinzip gleich geblieben und es ist ja klar dass ich für mehr Geld eine bessere Graka bekomme und so mehr Leistung habe.
Da ich jetzt aber immer noch keine Empfehlung fürs Mobo habe nehm ich einfach MSI.

Ich bin jetzt bei 758€ für die bloßen Komponenten.
Mit "neues Budget" hab ich vorhin gemeint dass ich 850€ für das Endergebniss ausgeben will anstatt für die bloßen Komponenten und ich finde der PC hat ordentlich Leistung und irgendwann werde ich bestimmt Aufrüsten müssen, aber bis dahin isses noch was hin und das Netzteil hat ja noch ordentlich Power über.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

So ziemlich alle vorgeschlagenen Komponenten wären günstiger gewesen (insb. Board, CPU, Netzteil, Graka), ohne dass Du dafür großartig auf Leistung hättest verzichten müssen, bzw. Mehrleistung (Graka) bekommen.

Aber sind ja wie gesagt nur Empfehlungen, entscheiden tust (zum Glück) Du


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Also bei euren Empfehlungen waren es aber auch µATX Boards welche ich eigentlich von vorneherein ausschließen wollte (Wobei auf denen im Vergleich echt viel drauf ist) Aber sonst wäre ich bei deiner Empfehlung bei geringen Veränderungen der Leistung zwar etwas günstiger weggekommen (z.t. aber auch wegen dem Gehäuse) und bei Lios Nudins wäre ich bei bloßer Verbesserung der graka sogar noch etwas über meinem Budget gelandet. Ich bin mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss meiner konfig vollstens zufrieden und auch mit der Zukunftssicherheit.
Ich müsste also nur noch wissen ob ich das ALTERNATE - BUILDERS ohne große Einbußen zu folgenden beiden Boards nehmen kann:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - GigaByte GA-PH67A-UD3-B3
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - Asrock P67 Pro3


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, was ja mit einem i5-2500 eh nicht geht, reicht ein H61 oder H67-Chipsatz Board. Die gibts ab 60-70€. Dann kannst Du wenigstens die IGP nutzen, falls Deine Graka abraucht.


----------



## Porry (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ich weiß! 
aber muss ich jetzt echt das allerbilligste mit der geringstmöglichen Ausstattung nehmen? ;D
Das Board hat doch viele Erweiterrungsslots, viele Lüfteranschlüsse (Dazu kommen die Anschlüsse meiner Lüftersteuerung im Gehäuse) 10 USB Anschlüsse davon 2 USB3 und Sata3 hat es auch. Dann hab ich eben nen Chipsatz zum Übertakten den ich nicht nutzen kann vielleicht werde ich, wenn ich mal aufrüsten muss, ja nen i7-2600K kaufen. Die sind bis dahin auch billiger. 
Ich danke euch aber für eure Hilfe rund um die Uhr


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Jo, mit Deinen Erläuterungen macht Deine Zusammenstellung durchaus Sinn 

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht 

Softy


----------



## Lordac (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

es gibt ja auch H67-Boards welche gut ausgestattet sind, z.B. das ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0 oder Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3, es kommt darauf an was du brauchst/willst.

Das man innerhalb einer Prozessorgeneration von einem schnellen Vierkerner auf einen übertaktbaren anderen Vierkerner mit Hyperthreading wechselt kommt eher selten vor weil der Leistungsunterschied zu gering ist. Wenn du die CPU wechselt, wird es frühestens in einem Jahr passieren, da gibt es Ivy Bridge und wie es da mit den Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten und/oder Nutzbarkeit der IGP aussieht, kann noch niemand sagen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Porry (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ok. Danke euch allen, dann werde ich ihn jetzt bestellen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Wenn du jetzt schon so lange gewartet hast warum wartest du dann nicht noch auf den Bulldozer? Oder soll es auf gar keinen Fall AMD sein?


----------



## Porry (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Gegen AMD hab ich nichts aber ich wollte jetzt eben endlich den PC und man kann sagt ja immer: "Wenn du wartest dann gibts das und das!.."


----------



## Lordac (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hallo,

mit einem Sabdy Bridge-System macht man absolut nichts falsch, selbst wenn der Bulldozer mehr Leistung haben sollte hat man mit dem Intel-System mehr als genug.

Der Bulldozer-Release soll angeblich im Juni sein, dann gibt es erste Tests und man sieht auch wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit sowie den Preisen aussieht, wenn man jetzt einen PC möchte/braucht, sollte man auch kaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Klar kann mit Sandy nichts verkehrt machen. Haben nen Top P/L. Dachte nur weil sich mit dem Rechnerkauf eh schon so lange ZEit gelassen wurde.

Aber wenn er nicht mehr warten will soll er zuschlagen!


----------



## facehugger (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Hab den Thread gerade mal überflogen. Selten zieht sich eine Kaufberatung über einen so langen Zeitraum hin Ich schließe mich Lordac an. Mit der sandigen Brücke machst du garantiert nichts falsch, du erhälst ein sehr schnellen Unterbau für recht kleines Geld. Also schlag endlich zu...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hab den Thread gerade mal überflogen. Selten zieht sich eine Kaufberatung über einen so langen Zeitraum hin


Gerade das wäre ja ein Grund noch aufn Bulldozer zu warten.

Ne ok und mal im Ernst, wenn er nicht mehr warten will dann soll er zuschlagen.


----------



## Porry (30. April 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ja das ist schon ein beträchtlicher Zeitraum. Gottseidank habe ich aber erst nochmal hier im Forum gefragt da man bei meiner aller ersten Konfig sieht dass ich noch nicht mal ne Sandy Bridge CPU gewählt hatte.
Hätte ich damas bestellt wär es ziemlich blöd gewesen also kann ich sagen dass sich das Warten gelohnt hat.

Außerdem hab ich ja heute früh endlich bestellt und dieser Weg des Zusammenstellens ist endlich vorbei.


----------



## Porry (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

PC is endlich angekommen!
Bilder folgen im Aerocool Thread!
Danke euch allen!


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: 800-850€ PC-Zusammenstellung bei Alternate*

Ein Link zum Thread wäre dann prima


----------

